# I'm in "Gear Heaven" NAMM 2017 Highlights



## donbodin (Jan 19, 2017)

Had a great time at NAMM Media Preview day yesterday. Nice to see a small selection of what will be on offer at the show this week.

Highlights for me personally (as shown in vid) were the possibilities for the Sensel controller as users can design their own overlays and the company will have them fabricated. Compay is currently asking $249 for the multi-purpose controller but more than just a for music it also can be used as a tablet for drawing or any input imaginable with a "huge" velocity sensitivity range.

I'll be posting updates all week. Links to everything featured in video here: http://bit.ly/2jNthx2


----------



## mouse (Jan 19, 2017)

Great video. Will keep an eye on this for more updates!


----------



## donbodin (Jan 19, 2017)

Shot a ton of presentations and footage at Day 1 of the show and actually had a minute to render out the presentation we received at the Steinberg /Yamaha Booth by Greg Ondo showcasing the updates of the newly released Cubase 9.


----------

